# Naas Driving Test Centre



## alpha (9 Mar 2007)

does anyone know the location of naas driving test centre? i am unable to ring them to get directions as their phone number is not listed. any info would be great. thanks.


----------



## Thrifty1 (9 Mar 2007)

Where are you coming from alpha ?


----------



## calt (9 Mar 2007)

This link gives details of locations of all test centres with maps.
[broken link removed]


----------



## dk99 (9 Mar 2007)

Did my test there abour 5 yrs ago. Unless its moved :

Go up main street as if coming from sallins, take a right at the lights at the top of town. Go down this road, leads to newbridge/ N7, after 500-1000 yrds  you will see a row of shops on your left. test centre above tile and bathroom shop.

Havent been on this road in a whil but think th eenterence to the Osprey hotel is just before the shops/ test centre.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Mar 2007)

dk99 said:


> Did my test there abour 5 yrs ago. Unless its moved :
> 
> Go up main street as if coming from sallins, take a right at the lights at the top of town. Go down this road, leads to newbridge/ N7, after 500-1000 yrds you will see a row of shops on your left. test centre above tile and bathroom shop.
> 
> Havent been on this road in a whil but think th eenterence to the Osprey hotel is just before the shops/ test centre.


you got it in one....the tile shop is called Gilroys
lots of traffic around there especially around school times as there is a school nearby.
You would be better off going to the Newhall exit and coming back towards Naas and it will be on your right hand side then


----------



## Oilean Beag (9 Mar 2007)

you need to be aware that there are two centres now in Naas & one in Newbridge at Newhall. It should say on your letter which one you are going to.


----------



## Olly64 (9 Mar 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## alpha (9 Mar 2007)

thank you very much for the info. it is so helpful. thanks again lads.


----------

